# Pasture Pro - best SAFE weed killer out there!!!



## Lil Timber Buck (Jun 20, 2013)

I just wanted to share this. I feel like saying FINALLY I found one!!! We have been searching high and low for a SAFE pasture spray. We are eaten up with the yellow flowers that come from their sweet feed and hay. Those things take over fast. My husband used to spray with harmful chemicals that forced us to keep them off the pasture for 7 days and I still worried about our cats and dog getting it on them and licking it off. now we found Pasture Pro and MAN does that stuff work. it is sooo safe that they can be in the pasture while you are spraying and eat it while it is still wet. We were still on the safe side and kept them off the pasture for a day. The next day the weed were already wilting. Within a week we mowed them all down to finish cleaning them up and they have stayed gone! It even withered the Polk plants and large leafed things. The tougher plants took a couple of days. Anyway, check it out!


----------



## susanne (Jun 20, 2013)

.
Be sure to read the label http://www.pbigordon.com/pdfs/PastureProHerbicide-SL.pdf
Forgive me if I seem to be an alarmist, but the words



> *Hazards To Humans And Domestic Animals*
> *DANGER: **Corrosive. Causes irreversible eye damage. Harmful if swallowed. Harmful if absorbed through skin. Harmful if inhaled. Do not get in eyes or on clothing. Avoid contact with skin. Avoid breathing spray mist or vapor*


do not exactly suggest a safe product, and the remaining text gets no better from there.

If you have to use an herbicide, I would spot-apply and ALWAYS keep the horses off until a good rain, no matter what the company claims.

Just for an example of the believability of the chemical companies: not an herbicide,but Sluggo is supposedly a "safe" slug killer, and their label claims it is safe for children, pets and wildlife. Vets will tell you an entirely different story -- Dove Lewis Emergency Veterinary Clinic in Portland, OR, has issued warnings about pets who have died, yet the company refuses to change their labeling. Guess they're waiting for a child to suffer before acting.

I use vinegar -- various strengths are available; it is much safer and very effective. Needless to say, I do not believe the old mantra of better living through chemicals, lol.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am glad you found something that works..I HATE WEEDS and need to get out lilling them very very soon we have a ton of serecia lepadezia (sp) hate that stuff


----------



## Shari (Jun 21, 2013)

1 Gallon white vinegar, 1 cup dawn dish wash soap, gently mixed together so it doesn't foam. Best if you spray on a sunny and hot day. You may have to spray twice.

For paths... you can add salt to that mix.

Other than hand pulling weeds, this is the most safe weed killer I know of.


----------



## Shari (Jun 21, 2013)

Best Slug killer.... Ducks! They are wonderful.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 22, 2013)

This is 2-4 D! I am on a rampage against this herbicide. It is used extensively in my area. It volitizes at temperatures over 80 degrees and can drift for miles, damaging plants that don't belong to the applicator. There are major legislation and law suits concerning it. I know it is applied to pastures with grazing livestock. But most livestock is short-lived--off to the sale or feedlot.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 23, 2013)

2-4-d won't touch sericea.

I am fixing to bring out the big sguns before I have no pasture left.

Al lnatural is nice..but if it doesn't kil your weeds..what goo dis it? i have no choice but to spend hundreds of bucks on pesiticde


----------



## Marty (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm only some 40 miles from Lil Timber Buck and I know the problem. I have the same stupid yellow flowering weeds that take over here every year. Won't do a 24-D and pasture pro is just as bad so I gave up. Poison is poison and I can't take those chances. I am willing to try the vingar and dawn dish soap. At the worst it could just cause a stinky sudsy field!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 23, 2013)

Lil Timber Buck said:


> I just wanted to share this. I feel like saying FINALLY I found one!!! We have been searching high and low for a SAFE pasture spray. We are eaten up with the yellow flowers that come from their sweet feed and hay. Those things take over fast. My husband used to spray with harmful chemicals that forced us to keep them off the pasture for 7 days and I still worried about our cats and dog getting it on them and licking it off. now we found Pasture Pro and MAN does that stuff work. it is sooo safe that they can be in the pasture while you are spraying and eat it while it is still wet. We were still on the safe side and kept them off the pasture for a day. The next day the weed were already wilting. Within a week we mowed them all down to finish cleaning them up and they have stayed gone! It even withered the Polk plants and large leafed things. The tougher plants took a couple of days. Anyway, check it out!


I feel for you with controlling weeds. The mesquite trees are a problem here. Every spring I go around the entire 80 acres with a pump up sprayer. I use Garlon mixed with mineral oil or kerosene and spray each individual trunk. I do it in April before the temperature gets over 85, for fear of the chemical volatizing. Every year there is a whole new crop of them; some property around us has become a solid mesquite forest. I also carry a little hand saw to cut down the new eastern red cedars that spring up.

Shredding seems to be the best way to control the undesireable weeds in the large areas. We try to time it to maximize the warm season native grasses.

If one can rotate pastures, that is helpful, too.

I'm not saying herbicides don't have their place in pasture management; Roundup is a godsend along the electric fence boundaries. But our personal experiences with 2,4D have made us really senstivie about it. BTW, it is one of the ingredients that makes up Agent Orange.

Good luck with your weed control! It's a never ending battle, for sure.


----------



## candycar (Jun 24, 2013)

Be careful with the vinegar for weed control. It kills everything and can damage the soil for a long time. It's best for places you don't want any vegetation, like rock gardens, fence lines etc.


----------



## little lady (Jun 24, 2013)

For years used Season long weed killer, Bronco etc. This year have been using the vinegar/dawn/salt mixture with mixed results. Best applied on hot sunny day and to have a good 24 hour dry time to work good. Now this will kill anything it is sprayed on(when edging flower beds got too close to one flower...killed it), however some bigger weeds need a heavier dose. As far as how long it last...about three weeks. I spray around all my fence post(can't get close enough with mower and am not carrying weed eater around to every post) it has been 3 weeks and I re-sprayed Friday. Now I sprayed the cracks in the side walk and no re growth yet. Sprayed driveway and some places getting re growth so will re spray again soon. I like the fact that it is cheaper and less toxic. If I get a chance will take pics of sprayed area and post.


----------



## Shari (Jun 25, 2013)

The Vinegar and Dawn dish soap isn't perfect, but I also do not have to worry about my animals walking over it and making them sick.

And yes, you do not want to use it near plants you don't want damaged or dead. 

Many weeds, will only grow in soils that normally have something missing in them. Like Buttercups, they hate lime, if you lime your fields for a couple of years, they go away.

There are a couple more but I can't remember off the top of my head this morning.

I do.. once in awhile... here,, when I have no choice and its not any where near the animals.. will spot check poison oak with Round up.


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 26, 2013)

Shari said:


> 1 Gallon white vinegar, 1 cup dawn dish wash soap, gently mixed together so it doesn't foam. Best if you spray on a sunny and hot day. You may have to spray twice.
> 
> For paths... you can add salt to that mix.
> 
> Other than hand pulling weeds, this is the most safe weed killer I know of.


Shari, next week we are going to have a 'heat wave' here in the PNW and we'd like to try your recipe.

I've used white vinegar for years but never added the Dawn product.

We're especially interested in the 'salt' addition to the mixture for areas that need more permanent removal of weeds.

Is there a certain quanity of salt you add for the best results?

Thanks, Nancy


----------



## AngC (Jul 4, 2013)

WOW! I first read this a week or so ago, but didn’t get around to responding because, here, the weeds are growing like mad, and as usual I’m behind with my primarily manual methods.

I really can’t believe that anyone would suggest that this particular product is safe for even the worst vermin to eat while it’s still wet; or even to put it on any pasture at all, wet, dry whatever. In the best case studies, its HALF-LIFE is 10 days. I won’t bore you all with a tangent about the various chemical companies and who made Agent Orange and whether it was this particular iteration of 2-4-D or whether it was the dioxin content or the JP-4 or???

I don’t feel nearly so bad that my husband wants to let Nicky take a poke at Coco and make one more baby for our enjoyment. At least we won’t herbicide them to death.


----------



## Mini Love (Jul 7, 2013)

My pasture was nothing but weeda, we have bad sandy rocky soil. So I bought & used the Pasture Pro Plus about 2 months ago, it was around 60.00for 4 gl. I used it in large spot areas ( i was afriad to do it all ) I put it on at least 1/2 of there pasture. It did not affect any of the miniature horses or donkey, they didnt eat the weeds & had hay 27/4 at that time..... Nor did it effect any of the weeds or help the grass grow. It was a total waste of money and time. My pasture looks the same all over Weeds every where, you can not tell were it was applied from were it wasnt applied. I keep the pasture mowed, dont let the flowers turn to seed and spread.


----------

